# Whats the worth on a 79 5000 S?????



## mkEUROdriver (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a buddy that just bought his grandfathers 79 Audi 5000 S with only 55000 miles on her. What would one of those run if he was to fix it up and re-sell it??


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Whats the worth on a 79 5000 S????? (mkEUROdriver)*

from what I gathered not much. Unfortunatly these cars are maitnence pigs. I am going to look at a 81 5000 S tonight 
check out this http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3447722


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Whats the worth on a 79 5000 S????? (gtiboy66)*

at most id say $2000, unless the car is in perfect condition as if it had never been touched then it may grab around $6000 to $8000. things to look out for on these cars. rust along the rear, wear the bumper and body meat. oil leaks, there should not be any. look the engine over real good.


----------

